# Wine corks?



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Is it okay to give rats used wine corks to chew on? I know people give it to their rats as a toy but is it okay when the cork is used and smells like wine?

Thanks!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hmm, I think if you washed and dried it it'd be okay. My girls get unused corks (I buy them for cheap at the dollar tree), and they adore chasing them (I tied a string around the cork and drag it around for them to chase), catching them, then bounding off to hide and chew the corks to pieces. I know this is a little off topic, but my girls have also gotten into all kinda of drinks (usually coffee or tea) and they've never had any noticeable side effects.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I always give my girls wine and champagne corks. They go nuts for them. I won't give them right away however, I allow for the alcohol to dry/dissipate, and though the smell remains the alcohol should not. I've never seen any odd affects other than I need to put in more than one at a time because all three love playing with them and just one causes arguments.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

I give my rats used wine corks and they absolutely love them! They like to hop around with the corks in their mouths and play tug-of-war with them. I think they enjoy the texture of the cork to chew. Just keep in mind that it can get extremely messy as the remains of the cork will be everywhere, so if you give the corks out during free-range time, monitor them and ensure they don't take it in a hard-to-reach place where cleaning will be a pain.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

I give my rat corks whenever I get one, which is often with my friends (cue the eyeroll..), as he really adores them. They definitely smell like alcohol but i always wash them then dry them for a day or two so it all clears out. Though, he didn't go at ALL for one that smelled like gin, he wouldnt go within 6inches of it, and that was with me REALLY cleaning that cork, and airing it out for a week. His "favorites" it seems are red wines, lol.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the answers! Since I don't drink wine I might order some or take a few from my grandmother. It sounds like my girls are going to have a lot of fun!


----------

